# The 2014 Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2014)

I presume 2014 rides should be logged in here:

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Jan 2014)

Jan 01 - Cycle chat ride around Manchester - 138km - 1 point
Feb 02- MSC/CCC/LCL social ride - 169km - 2 points
Feb 09 - MSC Social ride to Tatton park - 106km - 3 points
Feb 16 - CTC ride to Wrea Green and back - 148km - 4 points


----------



## Fubar (4 Jan 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Jan 2014)

2014 - all rides on endomondo
Jan 4 / 102.6km / 1 pt
Feb 27 / 107km / 2 pts
Mar 8 / 102km / 3 pts
Apr 11 / 105km / 4 pts
May 6 /102km / 5 pts


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jan 2014)

*2014
*
Jan
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
Feb
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts


----------



## toptom (11 Jan 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February 
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with @jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
April
13/4/2014 116 km 7pts
19/4/2014 117 km 8pts with @jayonabike


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts


----------



## Brandane (28 Jan 2014)

On the scoresheet for 2014 .

JANUARY 28th. Largs to Girvan. 100km.
FEBRUARY 16th. CC Ecosse RV ride, Glasgow to Linlithgow. + Linlithgow to Edinburgh. 101km.
MARCH 30th. A day out in London! 121km
APRIL 27th. Three ferries ride, plus a wee bit. 106km
MAY 20th. Arran. 111km.
JUNE 11th. Laval to Angers, France. 100km.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (30 Jan 2014)

2014
19/01 Oldham----Lytham with @bromptonfb 100km 1 point.
02/02 Oldham,Whitworth,Bacup,Cliviger gorge,Todmorden,
Sowerby bridge,Denshaw,Mossley,Oldham 102km 1point.
09/02 Oldham,Ashton, Manchester,ncn6 to Ramsbottom,Haslingden,Rawtenstall
Rochdale,Oldham 111km 1 point
16/02 Oldham,Rochdale,Todmorden,Padiham,Whalley,Waddington and back again
135km 1 point
29/03 Whalley----Glasson Dock and back Colj's back from the dead ride 105km 1point


----------



## User482 (31 Jan 2014)

*2014*
25/01 Jack & Grace Cotton Audax plus loop 135km
02/02 Windrush Winter Warmup Audax plus loop 125km


----------



## jefmcg (1 Feb 2014)

*2014*
31/1 Home-Windsor-Henley-Ascot-Staines-Home 114km
23/2 Hawthorn-Mt Evelyn-Warburton-Lilydale 106km


----------



## vernon (3 Feb 2014)

2014

Jan 05 Thorne Audax 102 km


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts


----------



## jayonabike (1 Mar 2014)

*2014
Jan
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
Feb
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts*
*March
01/03/14 103.2km solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts*


----------



## jayonabike (2 Mar 2014)

*2014
Jan
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
Feb
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts*
*March
01/03/14 103.2km solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts*
*02/03/14 101.4km 15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts*


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts


----------



## jayonabike (10 Mar 2014)

*2014*
*Jan*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts


----------



## jefmcg (10 Mar 2014)

*2014*
31/1 Home-Windsor-Henley-Ascot-Staines-Home 114km
23/2 Hawthorn-Mt Evelyn-Warburton-Lilydale 106km
10/3 Melbourne-Frankston-Melbourne 105km


----------



## jayonabike (17 Mar 2014)

*2014*
*Jan*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Mar 2014)

*2014*
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)


----------



## ianrauk (22 Mar 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts


----------



## jayonabike (23 Mar 2014)

*2014*
*Jan*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts


----------



## Fubar (24 Mar 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Mar 2014)

*2014*
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)


----------



## jayonabike (30 Mar 2014)

*2014*
*Jan*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts


----------



## SimonJKH (31 Mar 2014)

Can I join in slightly retro-actively? I have the qualifying rides!

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km


----------



## Fubar (31 Mar 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165l, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Mar 2014)

Fubar said:


> *2014
> JAN*
> 4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
> *FEB*
> ...


I see a theme here... 1st month 1 ride, 2nd month 2 rides, 3rd month 3 rides... so what happens when you get to the end of the year?


----------



## Fubar (1 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I see a theme here... 1st month 1 ride, 2nd month 2 rides, 3rd month 3 rides... so what happens when you get to the end of the year?


 
Hmmm lets see: 12 x 100k, in December, in Scotland = Broken Fubar 

Although if I need to chase my MyCyclingLog total....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Apr 2014)

Fubar said:


> Hmmm lets see: 12 x 100k, in December, in Scotland = Broken Fubar
> 
> Although if I need to chase my MyCyclingLog total....


I would lend you some of my miles (without my speed/lack of), but with 2 operations looming in the near future, I think I need all of the ones I can get, so can I book you in for say 4 * 100km per month from now to the end of the year? that will give you the odd weekend off every now and again... (And as a Scot, or at least someone who was born there, I don't accept Scotland or weather as an excuse... ()...)


----------



## Fubar (1 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I would lend you some of my miles (without my speed/lack of), but with 2 operations looming in the near future, I think I need all of the ones I can get, so can I book you in for say 4 * 100km per month from now to the end of the year? that will give you the odd weekend off every now and again... (And as a Scot, or at least someone who was born there, I don't accept Scotland or weather as an excuse... ()...)


 
4 x 100k per month!?!? You'd have to be mental to agree to that!!! Oh, hang on......


----------



## Fubar (6 Apr 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Apr 2014)

Having managed a metric century a month so far this year I'd quite like to (belatedly) join this challenge if no one objects.

Rides to date are:
Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)


----------



## ColinJ (9 Apr 2014)

[INCOMPLETE YEAR - Let's call it training for a proper attempt in 2015!]

*2014

Jan
-

Feb
-

Mar*
3rd. Hebden Bridge - Waddington Fell - Hebden Bridge (102 km)
29th. Spring Wood, Whalley, Trough of Bowland, Glasson Dock, Ribchester, Spring Wood +~40 CycleChatters! (104 km)

*Apr*
13th. SITD from Mytholmroyd + extra from HB and back (124 km)

*May*
14th. Hebden Bridge to Ambergate in the Peak District + Beeston to Nottinham (127 km)
17th. Coventry to Meriden. Cotswold Challenge audax. Meriden to Coventry. (188 km)
26th. Hebden Bridge to Burnsall and back with 3 CC members and a local pal. (106 km)

*June*
7th. Hebden Bridge to Wray (near Lancaster) and back. Very hilly. (172 km)
22nd. Hebden Bridge to Waddington and back with 2 CC members and 2 local pals (101 km)


----------



## jayonabike (13 Apr 2014)

*2014
Jan*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with@@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts


----------



## Fubar (18 Apr 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> *2014*
> 02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
> 12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
> 19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
> ...


I thought I had sussed out the points system, but now feel lost... 9pts and 12 pts are missing from your list! So how do you apply them (not that I'll even rate anywhere, but still hoping to get a 100km ride in this month (n+1 tomorrow so there is now a chance!)


----------



## ianrauk (18 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I thought I had sussed out the points system, but now feel lost... 9pts and 12 pts are missing from your list! So how do you apply them (not that I'll even rate anywhere, but still hoping to get a 100km ride in this month (n+1 tomorrow so there is now a chance!)




100+km's = 1 pt, 200+ km's = 2pts, 300+kms = 3 pts etc


----------



## Haitch (18 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I thought I had sussed out the points system, but now feel lost... 9pts and 12 pts are missing from your list!



Hope Ianrauk doesn't mind me speaking on his behalf but it's 1 point for 100km and 2 points for 200km, etc. hence the jump from 8 to 10 points when he rode 211km.

Enjoy your ride.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> 100+km's = 1 pt, 200+ km's = 2pts, 300+kms = 3 pts etc


OK - understand now.


----------



## jayonabike (19 Apr 2014)

*2014
Jan*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2014)

*2014*
31/1 Home-Windsor-Henley-Ascot-Staines-Home 114km
23/2 Hawthorn-Mt Evelyn-Warburton-Lilydale 106km
10/3 Melbourne-Frankston-Melbourne 105km
18/4 TNRttC 110km


----------



## jayonabike (21 Apr 2014)

*2014
Jan*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @toptom A few hills/13pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)


----------



## SimonJKH (28 Apr 2014)

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km


----------



## Fubar (3 May 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)


----------



## jayonabike (4 May 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts


----------



## ianrauk (4 May 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2014)

Latest update:
Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)


----------



## jayonabike (5 May 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts


----------



## Fubar (12 May 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia - (10 points)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)


----------



## SimonJKH (16 May 2014)

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km
May 16 - 103.06km


----------



## jayonabike (18 May 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @CharlieB @ianrauk @toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 May 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!


----------



## ianrauk (18 May 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts


----------



## Fubar (24 May 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)


----------



## ianrauk (25 May 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts


----------



## jefmcg (26 May 2014)

*2014*
31/1 Home-Windsor-Henley-Ascot-Staines-Home 114km
23/2 Hawthorn-Mt Evelyn-Warburton-Lilydale 106km
10/3 Melbourne-Frankston-Melbourne 105km
18/4 TNRttC 110km
26/5 Cambridge to London 104km with @vickster


----------



## Fubar (1 Jun 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)


----------



## jayonabike (1 Jun 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jun 2014)

Got a 100km under my belt for June. Hopefully I'll be able to do more than 1 big ride a month after this:
Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)


----------



## jayonabike (2 Jun 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts


----------



## toptom (2 Jun 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February 
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with @jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @jayonabike windy but dry
 April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 13 pts Oxford loop with James and @jayonabike


----------



## jayonabike (3 Jun 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts
03/06/14 116.2km/solo ride/Thame loop/19pts


----------



## jayonabike (5 Jun 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts
03/06/14 116.2km/solo ride/Thame loop/19pts
05/06/14 101.8km/ride with James + extra loop/Tring(Bike shop)/Redbourn/Sandridge loop reversed/20pts


----------



## jayonabike (6 Jun 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts
03/06/14 116.2km/solo ride/Thame loop/19pts
05/06/14 101.8km/ride with James + extra loop/Tring(Bike shop)/Redbourn/Sandridge loop reversed/20pts
06/06/14 103.6km/solo ride/ Chesham/Wingrave/Tring/Redbourn/21pts


----------



## jefmcg (6 Jun 2014)

jayonabike said:


> *2014
> June*
> 01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
> 02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts
> ...



What happened on wednesday?


----------



## jayonabike (6 Jun 2014)

Weather was crap


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Jun 2014)

Another big ride in glorious sunshine today :
Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)
June - 93.8 miles (150.9km)


----------



## jayonabike (22 Jun 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts
03/06/14 116.2km/solo ride/Thame loop/19pts
05/06/14 101.8km/ride with James + extra loop/Tring(Bike shop)/Redbourn/Sandridge loop reversed/20pts
06/06/14 103.6km/solo ride/ Chesham/Wingrave/Tring/Redbourn/21pts
22/06/14 137.3km/ride with @toptom /Waddesdon loop plus Sandridge loop on my own/22pts


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jun 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts


----------



## toptom (22 Jun 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February 
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @jayonabike


----------



## SimonJKH (24 Jun 2014)

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km
May 16 - 103.06km
June 24 - 117.5km


----------



## Brandane (24 Jun 2014)

*2014*
JANUARY 28th. Largs to Girvan. 100km.
FEBRUARY 16th. CC Ecosse RV ride, Glasgow to Linlithgow. + Linlithgow to Edinburgh. 101km.
MARCH 30th. A day out in London! 121km
APRIL 27th. Three ferries ride, plus a wee bit. 106km
MAY 20th. Arran. 111km.
JUNE 2nd. Le Busseau to Angers, France. 133km.
JUNE 11th. Laval to Angers, France. 103km.
JUNE 27th. Edinburgh to Largs. 147km.
JULY 1st. Three ferries, extended version. 113km.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2014)

I thought we were supposed to edit our original posts! Oh well, if we are reposting every time then ...

[INCOMPLETE YEAR - Let's call it training for a proper attempt in 2015!]

*2014

Jan
-

Feb
-

Mar*
3rd. Hebden Bridge - Waddington Fell - Hebden Bridge (102 km)
29th. Spring Wood, Whalley, Trough of Bowland, Glasson Dock, Ribchester, Spring Wood +~40 CycleChatters! (104 km)

*Apr*
13th. SITD from Mytholmroyd + extra from HB and back (124 km)

*May*
14th. Hebden Bridge to Ambergate in the Peak District + Beeston to Nottingham (127 km)
17th. Coventry to Meriden. Cotswold Challenge audax. Meriden to Coventry. (188 km)
26th. Hebden Bridge to Burnsall and back with 3 CC members and a local pal. (106 km)

*June*
7th. Hebden Bridge to Wray (near Lancaster) and back. Very hilly. (172 km)
22nd. Hebden Bridge to Waddington and back with 2 CC members and 2 local pals (101 km)


----------



## Brandane (25 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I thought we were supposed to edit our original posts! Oh well, if we are reposting every time then ...



That's what I thought too. Maybe some clarification is needed, otherwise the thread is going to become very lengthy! Maybe a fresh thread for each year would be good, and edit original posts?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2014)

Brandane said:


> That's what I thought too. Maybe some clarification is needed, otherwise the thread is going to become very lengthy! Maybe a fresh thread for each year would be good, and edit original posts?


I can see the idea of editing the posts, but if you happen to be the person whose first qualifying ride was Jan 1st, then your post will be lost at the top of page 1, while laggards report their Jan 31st rides on page 4 and get all the attention!

I think the best compromise would be to start a new thread each year in January and copy our posts and add to them, then repost at the end of the thread?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I can see the idea of editing the posts, but if you happen to be the person whose first qualifying ride was Jan 1st, then your post will be lost at the top of page 1, while laggards report their Jan 31st rides on page 4 and get all the attention!
> 
> I think the best compromise would be to start a new thread each year in January and copy our posts and add to them, then repost at the end of the thread?



All mine are on page 4 - takes me ages to find it to update it


----------



## jefmcg (26 Jun 2014)

I like new posts rather than editing the existing ones. I'm watching this thread, and enjoy seeing the rides added. You don't get notification of edited posts (thankfully!)

With that in mind

*2014*
31/1 Home-Windsor-Henley-Ascot-Staines-Home 114km
23/2 Hawthorn-Mt Evelyn-Warburton-Lilydale 106km
10/3 Melbourne-Frankston-Melbourne 105km
18/4 TNRttC 110km
26/5 Cambridge to London 104km with @vickster
22/6 Twickenham to Newhaven 103km
24/6 Le Catelier, Upper Normandy to Paris 147km


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jun 2014)

jefmcg said:


> I like new posts rather than editing the existing ones. I'm watching this thread, and enjoy seeing the rides added. You don't get notification of edited posts (thankfully!)
> 
> With that in mind
> 
> ...



In which case then, here are mine, just in case anyone thought I was slacking

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Jun 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
29th June - 102km 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 3104.55 / 20pts


----------



## jayonabike (29 Jun 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts
03/06/14 116.2km/solo ride/Thame loop/19pts
05/06/14 101.8km/ride with James + extra loop/Tring(Bike shop)/Redbourn/Sandridge loop reversed/20pts
06/06/14 103.6km/solo ride/ Chesham/Wingrave/Tring/Redbourn/21pts
22/06/14 137.3km/ride with @@toptom /Waddesdon loop plus Sandridge loop on my own/22pts
29/06/14 203.1km/ride with Charlie, Ian, James, Michael & Tom/ London-Brighton-London/24pts


----------



## toptom (1 Jul 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February 
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2014)

*2014*
JANUARY 28th. Largs to Girvan. 100km.
FEBRUARY 16th. CC Ecosse RV ride, Glasgow to Linlithgow. + Linlithgow to Edinburgh. 101km.
MARCH 30th. A day out in London! 121km
APRIL 27th. Three ferries ride, plus a wee bit. 106km
MAY 20th. Arran. 111km.
JUNE 2nd. Le Busseau to Angers, France. 133km.
JUNE 11th. Laval to Angers, France. 103km.
JUNE 27th. Edinburgh to Largs. 147km.
JULY 1st. Three ferries, extended version. 113km.


----------



## Fubar (5 Jul 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jul 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts


----------



## jayonabike (6 Jul 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts
03/06/14 116.2km/solo ride/Thame loop/19pts
05/06/14 101.8km/ride with James + extra loop/Tring(Bike shop)/Redbourn/Sandridge loop reversed/20pts
06/06/14 103.6km/solo ride/ Chesham/Wingrave/Tring/Redbourn/21pts
22/06/14 137.3km/ride with @@toptom /Waddesdon loop plus Sandridge loop on my own/22pts
29/06/14 203.1km/ride with Charlie, Ian, James, Michael & Tom/ London-Brighton-London/24pts
*July*
06/07/14 109.6km/ride with the lads/Sandridge loop then out to Slapton & up Ivinghoe Beacon/25pts


----------



## toptom (6 Jul 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @jayonabike and @Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jul 2014)

I've got July's ride in; an imperial century and my longest ride to date.

Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)
June - 93.8 miles (150.9km)
July - 106.28 miles (171km)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
29th June - 102km with 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)
8th July - solo 101km with 591m of climbing and a QOM to boot! (home, Knutsford, Middlewich, Sandbach, Alsager, Sandbach, Middlewich, Northwich, and a little extra)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Jul 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
29th June - 102km with 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)
8th July - solo 101km with 591m of climbing and a QOM to boot! (home, Knutsford, Middlewich, Sandbach, Alsager, Sandbach, Middlewich, Northwich, and a little extra)
11th July - 164km with 958m of climbing & another QOM to boot! (first imperial century - just settle for a long way!)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jul 2014)

2014

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points
July 12th - a mashing of several commuter routes into one big ride - 166km 18 points


----------



## jayonabike (13 Jul 2014)

*2014
Jan04*
11/01/2014 103.2 km / Ride with @@toptom / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
*Feb*
02/02/2014 118.4km/Ride with @@toptom Oving/Waddesden/loop plus Ivinghoe Beacon & Gad row to home/ 2 pts
16/02/2014 113.7km/ Ride with @@toptom Waddesden loop plus Toms hill & Gad Row to home/ 3 pts
*March*
01/03/14 103.2km/ solo ride after my nightshift. Winslow loop, no coffee stop/ 4 pts
02/03/14 101.4km /15 miles with James then 48 on my own. Ashridge/Ivinghoe/Gad Row loop plus Extended Sandridge loop/ 5pts
09/03/14 129.5km/ ride with @@toptom out to Epping Forest and back/ 6pts
16/03/14 132.1km/Herts Beds & Bucks group ride/7pts
23/03/14 121.3km/ride with @@toptom Gt.Missenden/Bison Hill/ Sandridge 8pts
30/03/14 211.7km/ride with @@ianrauk 200k Oxfordshire loop/10pts
*April*
13/04/14 101.9km/solo ride. Coast road from Caister to Cromer and the fast A road back/11pts
19/04/14 116.5km/ride with @@toptom & James Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Wendover Woods/Redbourn/12pts
21/04/14 105.4km/ride with @@toptom A few hills/13pts
*May*
04/05/14 130.3km/ride with @@toptom & James Extended Sandridge loop/DunstableDowns/Slapton/Tring/Home/14pts
05/05/14 101.8km/ride with James/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Ivinghoe Beacon/Redbourn/15pts
18/05/14 121.9km/ride with @@CharlieB@@ianrauk@@toptom & James/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns/16pts
*June*
01/06/14 165.5km/ride with @@toptom & James/Oxfordshire loop/17pts
02/06/14 102.1km/solo ride/Dunstable Downs/Cublington/Redbourn/18pts
03/06/14 116.2km/solo ride/Thame loop/19pts
05/06/14 101.8km/ride with James + extra loop/Tring(Bike shop)/Redbourn/Sandridge loop reversed/20pts
06/06/14 103.6km/solo ride/ Chesham/Wingrave/Tring/Redbourn/21pts
22/06/14 137.3km/ride with @@toptom /Waddesdon loop plus Sandridge loop on my own/22pts
29/06/14 203.1km/ride with Charlie, Ian, James, Michael & Tom/ London-Brighton-London/24pts
*July*
06/07/14 109.6km/ride with the lads/Sandridge loop then out to Slapton & up Ivinghoe Beacon/25pts
13/07/14 115.9km/ride with @toptom & @CharlieB /Chilterns loop/26pts


----------



## SimonJKH (13 Jul 2014)

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km
May 16 - 103.06km
June 24 - 117.5km
July 12 - 132.95km
July 12 - 181.82km


----------



## toptom (13 Jul 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @@jayonabike and @@Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts
13/7/2014 114.10 km with @jayonabike and @CharlieB 19pts


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jul 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jul 2014)

2014 - all rides on endomondo
Jan 4 / 102.6km / 1 pt
Feb 27 / 107km / 2 pts
Mar 8 / 102km / 3 pts
Apr 11 / 105km / 4 pts
May 6 /102km / 5 pts
June 10 102km / 1 pt (6) / 620.3km
June 12 109km / 1 pt (7) / 730km
June 18 124km / 1 pt (8) / 854km
July 11 162km / 1 pt (9) / 1016km
Aug 5 170km / 1pt (10) / 1186 km
Aug 7 104km / 11 pts / 1290km
Aug 12 101km / 12 pts / 1391km
Aug 13 108km / 1 pt (13) 1499km
Aug 30 162km / 1pt (14) 1561km
Sep 9 127km / 1pt / (15) 1688km
Sept 22 162km / 1pt (16) 1850km


----------



## Fubar (21 Jul 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)


----------



## toptom (21 Jul 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @@jayonabike and @@Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts
13/7/2014 114.10 km with @@jayonabike and @@CharlieB 19pts
20/7/2014 152.88 km with @Ginger James oxford loop very hot 20 pts


----------



## Fubar (26 Jul 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
29th June - 102km with 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)
8th July - solo 101km with 591m of climbing and a QOM to boot! (home, Knutsford, Middlewich, Sandbach, Alsager, Sandbach, Middlewich, Northwich, and a little extra)
11th July - 164km with 958m of climbing & another QOM to boot! (first imperial century - just settle for a long way!)
27th July - 102km with 605m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's, Holt, Tattenhall, Outlon Park - OH's 100km for July)


----------



## Fubar (2 Aug 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)


----------



## Torvi (2 Aug 2014)

does it apply if i got my bike at 27/7 and by today i did 107 km in total? Yep that's roughly a week.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> does it apply if i got my bike at 27/7 and by today i did 107 km in total? Yep that's roughly a week.




That's an August one..


----------



## Torvi (2 Aug 2014)

02/08/2014 Solo Rides - Trip to Northampton/Commutes to work/Trip to Rushden/Small midweek courses. Total Points: 1, Total Distance: 104.49KM


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> rly? i tought it applies for every month




You did the the ride today right? Then that ride is an August ride.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Aug 2014)

Looks like it's more than one ride totalling 104km. @Torvi this thread is for single rides of 100km or more, and at least one per month since January.


----------



## Torvi (2 Aug 2014)

1. At least one metric century each month.

i thought its for whole month not singles.


----------



## jayonabike (2 Aug 2014)

One metric century ride per month


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2014)

Torvi said:


> 1. At least one metric century each month.
> 
> i thought its for whole month not singles.




One complete 100+ ride per month


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

@Torvi is a newbie to CC... it's for a single ride over +100km in a day, once a month...the aim being to being to do a single ride over 100km for each calendar month of the year.


----------



## toptom (3 Aug 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @@jayonabike and @@Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts
13/7/2014 114.10 km with @@jayonabike and @@CharlieB 19pts
20/7/2014 152.88 km with @@Ginger James oxford loop very hot 20 Pts

3/8/2014 101.69 km waddesdon loop with @Ginger James 21pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
29th June - 102km with 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)
8th July - solo 101km with 591m of climbing and a QOM to boot! (home, Knutsford, Middlewich, Sandbach, Alsager, Sandbach, Middlewich, Northwich, and a little extra)
11th July - 164km with 958m of climbing & another QOM to boot! (first imperial century - just settle for a long way!)
27th July - 102km with 605m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's, Holt, Tattenhall, Outlon Park - OH's 100km for July)
3rd August - 127km with 618m of climbing (Chester, West Kirby, Wallasey, Birkenhead, Ellesmere Port, Delamere Forest - August +100km ride and suntan top up)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Aug 2014)

2014

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points
July 12th - a mashing of several commuter routes into one big ride - 166km 18 points
August 9th - East/south/west of Leicester 166km - 19 points


----------



## Fubar (9 Aug 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts


----------



## SimonJKH (17 Aug 2014)

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km
May 16 - 103.06km
June 24 - 117.5km
July 12 - 132.95km
July 12 - 181.82km
August 17 - 100.9km


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Aug 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
29th June - 102km with 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)
8th July - solo 101km with 591m of climbing and a QOM to boot! (home, Knutsford, Middlewich, Sandbach, Alsager, Sandbach, Middlewich, Northwich, and a little extra)
11th July - 164km with 958m of climbing & another QOM to boot! (first imperial century - just settle for a long way!)
27th July - 102km with 605m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's, Holt, Tattenhall, Outlon Park - OH's 100km for July)
3rd August - 127km with 618m of climbing (Chester, West Kirby, Wallasey, Birkenhead, Ellesmere Port, Delamere Forest - August +100km ride and suntan top up)
17th August - 103.1km with 762m of climbing on a *laden touring bike* (Shrewsbury, Market Drayton, Audlem, Nantwich, Outlon Park & a lap of the Whitegate way)

Do I get extra points for doing it on a touring bike with tent, sleeping bag, stove into a headwind/gale and some of it off-road?


----------



## Fubar (19 Aug 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)


----------



## toptom (23 Aug 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @@jayonabike and @@Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts
13/7/2014 114.10 km with @@jayonabike and @@CharlieB 19pts
20/7/2014 152.88 km with @@Ginger James oxford loop very hot 20 Pts
August
3/8/2014 101.69 km waddesdon loop with @@Ginger James 21pts
23/8/2014 101 km solo 22pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Aug 2014)

Not been a great month weather-wise and I was starting to get worried I wouldn't get a ride in for August. Been out today and rectified that though.

Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)
June - 93.8 miles (150.9km)
July - 106.28 miles (171km)
August - 73.87 miles (118.85 km)


----------



## Fubar (23 Aug 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Aug 2014)

*2014 *
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
29th June - 102km with 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)
8th July - solo 101km with 591m of climbing and a QOM to boot! (home, Knutsford, Middlewich, Sandbach, Alsager, Sandbach, Middlewich, Northwich, and a little extra)
11th July - 164km with 958m of climbing & another QOM to boot! (first imperial century - just settle for a long way!)
27th July - 102km with 605m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's, Holt, Tattenhall, Outlon Park - OH's 100km for July)
3rd August - 127km with 618m of climbing (Chester, West Kirby, Wallasey, Birkenhead, Ellesmere Port, Delamere Forest - August +100km ride and suntan top up)
17th August - 103.1km with 762m of climbing on a laden touring bike (Shrewsbury, Market Drayton, Audlem, Nantwich, Outlon Park & a lap of the Whitegate way)
24th August - 135.5km with 609m of climbing (Dunham Massey, Altrinham, Sale, Manchester, Failsworth, Whythenshawe, Knutsford, Northwich)


----------



## Fubar (30 Aug 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)


----------



## ianrauk (31 Aug 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2014)

2014

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points
July 12th - a mashing of several commuter routes into one big ride - 166km 18 points
August 9th - East/south/west of Leicester 166km - 19 points
Sept 4th - Here there and everywhere - 254.8km - 21 points (though I really want to claim 2.5 points )


----------



## toptom (6 Sep 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @@jayonabike and @@Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts
13/7/2014 114.10 km with @@jayonabike and @@CharlieB 19pts
20/7/2014 152.88 km with @@Ginger James oxford loop very hot 20 Pts
August
3/8/2014 101.69 km waddesdon loop with @@Ginger James 21pts
23/8/2014 101 km solo 22pts

September 
6/9/2014 109 km 23 pts


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Birghton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts


----------



## Fubar (6 Sep 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)


----------



## Fubar (13 Sep 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Sep 2014)

September's ride done. Not a challenging route but I offset that by setting a fast time (by my standards). 

Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)
June - 93.8 miles (150.9km)
July - 106.28 miles (171km)
August - 73.87 miles (118.85 km)
September - 70.13 miles (112.84km)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Sep 2014)

*2014 
JAN*
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
*FEB*
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
*MAR*
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
*APR*
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
*MAY*
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
*JUN*
29th June - 102km with 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)
*JUL*
8th July - solo 101km with 591m of climbing and a QOM to boot! (home, Knutsford, Middlewich, Sandbach, Alsager, Sandbach, Middlewich, Northwich, and a little extra)
11th July - 164km with 958m of climbing & another QOM to boot! (first imperial century - just settle for a long way!)
27th July - 102km with 605m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's, Holt, Tattenhall, Outlon Park - OH's 100km for July)
*AUG*
3rd August - 127km with 618m of climbing (Chester, West Kirby, Wallasey, Birkenhead, Ellesmere Port, Delamere Forest - August +100km ride and suntan top up)
17th August - 103km with 762m of climbing on a laden touring bike (Shrewsbury, Market Drayton, Audlem, Nantwich, Outlon Park & a lap of the Whitegate way)
24th August - 136km with 609m of climbing (Dunham Massey, Altrinham, Sale, Manchester, Failsworth, Whythenshawe, Knutsford, Northwich)
*SEPT*
3rd September - 104km with 351m of climbing (laden touring bike) (03/09/2014 Day 5 of 13 - Summer Holiday Tour - St Bee's to Port Carlisle)
10th September - 105km with 171m of climbing (laden touring bike) (10/09/2014 Day 11 of 13 - Summer Holiday Tour - Hornsea to York via TPT)
12th September - 109km with 248m climbing (laden touring bike) (12/09/2014 Day 12 of 13 - Summer Holiday Tour - York to Barnsley)
13th September - 128km with 973m climbing (laden touring bike) (13/09/2014 Day 13 of 13 - Summer Holiday Tour - Barnsley to Cuddington)


----------



## SimonJKH (14 Sep 2014)

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km
May 16 - 103.06km
June 24 - 117.5km
July 12 - 132.95km
July 12 - 181.82km
August 17 - 100.9km
September 14 - 102.2km


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Birghton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts
20/09/2014 / Night/day ride. Doncaster to Home with Ross, Liz & Sandra / 349.81 / 3 / 3835.53 / 34pts


----------



## Fubar (21 Sep 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)


----------



## Fubar (27 Sep 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)


----------



## toptom (28 Sep 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @@jayonabike and @@Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts
13/7/2014 114.10 km with @@jayonabike and @@CharlieB 19pts
20/7/2014 152.88 km with @@Ginger James oxford loop very hot 20 Pts
August
3/8/2014 101.69 km waddesdon loop with @@Ginger James 21pts
23/8/2014 101 km solo 22pts

September 
6/9/2014 109 km 23 pts
28/9/2014 108.2 km with @jayonabike 24 pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Sep 2014)

A good day for metric centuries today. Pretty much perfect weather conditions and @gavgav, my brother Doug and I have been out on a sportive. Doug and Gav have their first centuries in the bag and I've done a bit more due to riding there and back.

Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)
June - 93.8 miles (150.9km)
July - 106.28 miles (171km)
August - 73.87 miles (118.85 km)
September - 70.13 miles (112.84km)
September - 74.16 miles (119.32km)


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Brighton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts
20/09/2014 / Night/day ride. Doncaster to Home with Ross, Liz & Sandra / 349.81 / 3 / 3835.53 / 34pts
04/10/2014 / Night ride to Sudbury, Suffolk and back / 233.34 / 2 / 4068.87 / 36pts


----------



## Fubar (5 Oct 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)


----------



## SimonJKH (5 Oct 2014)

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km
May 16 - 103.06km
June 24 - 117.5km
July 12 - 132.95km
July 12 - 181.82km
August 17 - 100.9km
September 14 - 102.2km
October 5 - 171.13km


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Oct 2014)

In the spirit of making hay while the sun shines, I made sure I got the October metric century in while the weather was good today.

Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)
June - 93.8 miles (150.9km)
July - 106.28 miles (171km)
August - 73.87 miles (118.85 km)
September - 70.13 miles (112.84km)
September - 74.16 miles (119.32km)
October - 64.55 miles (103.86 km)


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Brighton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts
20/09/2014 / Night/day ride. Doncaster to Home with Ross, Liz & Sandra / 349.81 / 3 / 3835.53 / 34pts
04/10/2014 / Night ride to Sudbury, Suffolk and back / 233.34 / 2 / 4068.87 / 36pts
11/10/2014 / FNRttC to Felpham / 162.73 / 1 / 4231.60 / 37pts


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2014)

2014

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points
July 12th - a mashing of several commuter routes into one big ride - 166km 18 points
August 9th - East/south/west of Leicester 166km - 19 points
Sept 4th - Here there and everywhere - 254.8km - 21 points (though I really want to claim 2.5 points )
Oct 12th - Leicester to Lutterworth (the long way) back into Leicester and north to Watermead Park, back through Leicester and south again and finally home - 167km - 22 points


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Oct 2014)

*2014 *
JAN
9th January - 109km with 494m climbing (Cyclechat ride)
FEB
24th February - solo 133km with 1177m climbing (Trentham Cemetery & back)
MAR
17th March - 111km with 1362m of climbing (Loch Rannoch, Calvine, Pitlochry, Aberfoyle, Schiehallion, Loch Rannoch)
29th March - 103km with 995m of climbing (ColinJ's back from the dead ride - Whalley, Glasson Docks, Whalley)
APR
21st April - 105km with 660m of climbing (2nd ride on new bike! - Delamere Forest, Kelsall, Tattenhall, Nantwich, Winsford, Northwich, Weaverham)
MAY
15th May - solo 103km with 531m of climbing (Off to do my Grandfather's gardening Northwich, Alsagers Bank, Newcastle-Under-Lyme, Nantwich, Outlon Park)
18th May - 102km with 627m of climbing and my 2nd +100km in 4 days... (Chester, Wales 3 or 4 times, Tattenhall, Outlon Park) - knackered now!
JUN
29th June - 102km with 596m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's Wrexham area, Tattenhall, Outlon Park)
JUL
8th July - solo 101km with 591m of climbing and a QOM to boot! (home, Knutsford, Middlewich, Sandbach, Alsager, Sandbach, Middlewich, Northwich, and a little extra)
11th July - 164km with 958m of climbing & another QOM to boot! (first imperial century - just settle for a long way!)
27th July - 102km with 605m of climbing (Chester, Connors Quay's, Holt, Tattenhall, Outlon Park - OH's 100km for July)
AUG
3rd August - 127km with 618m of climbing (Chester, West Kirby, Wallasey, Birkenhead, Ellesmere Port, Delamere Forest - August +100km ride and suntan top up)
17th August - 103km with 762m of climbing on a laden touring bike (Shrewsbury, Market Drayton, Audlem, Nantwich, Outlon Park & a lap of the Whitegate way)
24th August - 136km with 609m of climbing (Dunham Massey, Altrinham, Sale, Manchester, Failsworth, Whythenshawe, Knutsford, Northwich)
SEPT
3rd September - 104km with 351m of climbing (laden touring bike) (03/09/2014 Day 5 of 13 - Summer Holiday Tour - St Bee's to Port Carlisle)
10th September - 105km with 171m of climbing (laden touring bike) (10/09/2014 Day 11 of 13 - Summer Holiday Tour - Hornsea to York via TPT)
12th September - 109km with 248m climbing (laden touring bike) (12/09/2014 Day 12 of 13 - Summer Holiday Tour - York to Barnsley)
13th September - 128km with 973m climbing (laden touring bike) (13/09/2014 Day 13 of 13 - Summer Holiday Tour - Barnsley to Cuddington)
OCT
12th October - 103km with 400m of climbing (home, Middlewich, Alsager, Holmes Chapel, Knutsford, Weaverham, Home)


----------



## toptom (12 Oct 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @@jayonabike and @@Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts
13/7/2014 114.10 km with @@jayonabike and @@CharlieB 19pts
20/7/2014 152.88 km with @@Ginger James oxford loop very hot 20 Pts
August
3/8/2014 101.69 km waddesdon loop with @@Ginger James 21pts
23/8/2014 101 km solo 22pts
September
6/9/2014 109 km 23 pts
28/9/2014 108.2 km with @@jayonabike 24 pts
October
12/10/14 126.21 km with @jayonabike @Ginger James Thame Loop 25 pts


----------



## Fubar (18 Oct 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)
18 October: 163k CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride: Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (27 points)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Oct 2014)

2014

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points
July 12th - a mashing of several commuter routes into one big ride - 166km 18 points
August 9th - East/south/west of Leicester 166km - 19 points
Sept 4th - Here there and everywhere - 254.8km - 21 points (though I really want to claim 2.5 points )
Oct 12th - Leicester to Lutterworth (the long way) back into Leicester and north to Watermead Park, back through Leicester and south again and finally home - 167km - 22 points
Oct 29th - Pootle south of Leicester and home - 105km - 23 points


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Nov 2014)

Hard work today due to wind, rain and mucky roads, but I've got the metric century for November in early.

Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)
June - 93.8 miles (150.9km)
July - 106.28 miles (171km)
August - 73.87 miles (118.85 km)
September - 70.13 miles (112.84km)
September - 74.16 miles (119.32km)
October - 64.55 miles (103.86 km)
November - 66.49 miles (106.98km)


----------



## Fubar (2 Nov 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)
18 October: 163k CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride: Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (27 points)
_*NOVEMBER*_
2 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Lochgelly, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Kinross, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (28 points)


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Brighton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts
20/09/2014 / Night/day ride. Doncaster to Home with Ross, Liz & Sandra / 349.81 / 3 / 3835.53 / 34pts
04/10/2014 / Night ride to Sudbury, Suffolk and back / 233.34 / 2 / 4068.87 / 36pts
11/10/2014 / FNRttC to Felpham / 162.73 / 1 / 4231.60 / 37pts
08/11/2014 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 206.66 / 2 / 4438.26 / 39pts


----------



## Fubar (9 Nov 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)
18 October: 163k CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride: Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (27 points)
_*NOVEMBER*_
2 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Lochgelly, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Kinross, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (28 points)
9 November: This one's for @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Dunfermline, Cardenden, Loch Leven, Muckhart, Dollar, Causwayhead, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (28 points)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Nov 2014)

Fubar said:


> *2014
> JAN*
> 4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
> *FEB*
> ...


Thank you


----------



## toptom (9 Nov 2014)

*2014
January *
11/1/2014 106.04km / Ride with @@jayonabike / Sandridge loop + Gad Row - Ivinghoe -Tring-Ashridge loop / 1 pt
19/1/2014 Waddesdon loop backwards 104.04 / 2pts
February
02/02/2014 110.50 km Waddesdon loop backwards inc Ivinghoe beacon with@@jayonabike 3pts
16/2/2014 waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike 107.21km 4pts
March
9/3/2014 Epping and back with @@jayonabike 133km 5pts
16/3/2014 114 km 6 pts
23/3/2014 119 km 7 pts sunday ride with @@jayonabike windy but dry
April
13/4/2014 116 km 8pts
19/4/2014 117 km 9pts with @@jayonabike
21/4/2014 104 km 10pts
May
4/5/2014 128 km 11pts
18/5/2014 119km 12pts
25/5/2014 165 km 13pts Oxford loop with James
June
1/6/2014 165 km 14 pts Oxford loop with James and @@jayonabike
22/6/2014 107 km 15 pts waddesdon loop with @@jayonabike
29/6/2014 206 km 17 pts London Brighton London with jay Ian Charlie and Michael and James
July
6/7/2014 108.8 km with @@jayonabike and @@Ginger James Sunday ride 18pts
13/7/2014 114.10 km with @@jayonabike and @@CharlieB 19pts
20/7/2014 152.88 km with @@Ginger James oxford loop very hot 20 Pts
August
3/8/2014 101.69 km waddesdon loop with @@Ginger James 21pts
23/8/2014 101 km solo 22pts
September
6/9/2014 109 km 23 pts
28/9/2014 108.2 km with @@jayonabike 24 pts
October
12/10/14 126.21 km with @@jayonabike@@Ginger James Thame Loop 25 pts

November 
9/11/14 103.7 km waddesdon loop 26 pts


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2014)

2014

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points
July 12th - a mashing of several commuter routes into one big ride - 166km 18 points
August 9th - East/south/west of Leicester 166km - 19 points
Sept 4th - Here there and everywhere - 254.8km - 21 points (though I really want to claim 2.5 points )
Oct 12th - Leicester to Lutterworth (the long way) back into Leicester and north to Watermead Park, back through Leicester and south again and finally home - 167km - 22 points
Oct 29th - Pootle south of Leicester and home - 105km - 23 points
Nov 15th - Novembers imperial century ride loop around Leicester - 163km - 24 points


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Nov 2014)

2014
Late joiner.
Nov 15 - Kent loop to Cowden back over Toy's Hill. 103km (not tracking points for 2014)


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Brighton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts
20/09/2014 / Night/day ride. Doncaster to Home with Ross, Liz & Sandra / 349.81 / 3 / 3835.53 / 34pts
04/10/2014 / Night ride to Sudbury, Suffolk and back / 233.34 / 2 / 4068.87 / 36pts
11/10/2014 / FNRttC to Felpham / 162.73 / 1 / 4231.60 / 37pts
08/11/2014 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 206.66 / 2 / 4438.26 / 39pts
16/11/2014 / Kent Loop to Yalding and back, with rb58 / 105.49 / 1 / 4543.75 / 40pts


----------



## Fubar (16 Nov 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)
18 October: 163k CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride: Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (27 points)
_*NOVEMBER*_
2 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Lochgelly, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Kinross, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (28 points)
9 November: This one's for @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Dunfermline, Cardenden, Loch Leven, Muckhart, Dollar, Causwayhead, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (28 points)
16 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Pineapple, Stirling, Drip Bridge, Causwayhead, Alloa, Blairhall, Oakley, Dunfermline (29 points)


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Nov 2014)

Nov 15 - Kent loop to Cowden back over Toy's Hill. 103km (not tracking points for 2014)
Nov 22 - Kent loop Eynsford, Penshurst, Toy's Hill, home. 104km


----------



## Fubar (23 Nov 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)
18 October: 163k CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride: Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (27 points)
_*NOVEMBER*_
2 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Lochgelly, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Kinross, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (28 points)
9 November: This one's for @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Dunfermline, Cardenden, Loch Leven, Muckhart, Dollar, Causwayhead, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (28 points)
16 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Pineapple, Stirling, Drip Bridge, Causwayhead, Alloa, Blairhall, Oakley, Dunfermline (29 points)
23 November: 110k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Knockhill, Yetts, Glendevon, Gleneagles, Braco, Black Ice (down like a sack of spuds), Dunblane, Bridge of Allen, Causwayside, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (30 points)


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Nov 2014)

Nov 15 - Kent loop to Cowden back over Toy's Hill. 103km (not tracking points for 2014)
Nov 22 - Kent loop Eynsford, Penshurst, Toy's Hill, home. 104km
Nov 29: Home - Hayes - Cudham - Toy's Hill - Kidd's Hill - Toy's Hill - Hayes, train home. 104km


----------



## SimonJKH (30 Nov 2014)

Leaving it late this month!

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km
May 16 - 103.06km
June 24 - 117.5km
July 12 - 132.95km
July 12 - 181.82km
August 17 - 100.9km
September 14 - 102.2km
October 5 - 171.13km
November 30 - 103.17km


----------



## Fubar (30 Nov 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)
18 October: 163k CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride: Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (27 points)
_*NOVEMBER*_
2 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Lochgelly, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Kinross, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (28 points)
9 November: This one's for @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Dunfermline, Cardenden, Loch Leven, Muckhart, Dollar, Causwayhead, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (28 points)
16 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Pineapple, Stirling, Drip Bridge, Causwayhead, Alloa, Blairhall, Oakley, Dunfermline (29 points)
23 November: 110k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Knockhill, Yetts, Glendevon, Gleneagles, Braco, Black Ice (down like a sack of spuds), Dunblane, Bridge of Allen, Causwayside, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (30 points)
30 November: 101k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Kelty, Glenfarg, Falkland, Glenrothes, Kinglassie, Lochgelly, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (31 points)


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Brighton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts
20/09/2014 / Night/day ride. Doncaster to Home with Ross, Liz & Sandra / 349.81 / 3 / 3835.53 / 34pts
04/10/2014 / Night ride to Sudbury, Suffolk and back / 233.34 / 2 / 4068.87 / 36pts
11/10/2014 / FNRttC to Felpham / 162.73 / 1 / 4231.60 / 37pts
08/11/2014 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 206.66 / 2 / 4438.26 / 39pts
16/11/2014 / Kent Loop to Yalding and back, with rb58 / 105.49 / 1 / 4543.75 / 40pts
30/11/2014 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with rb58 / 182.39 / 1 / 4726.14 / 41pts


----------



## Fubar (6 Dec 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)
18 October: 163k CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride: Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (27 points)
_*NOVEMBER*_
2 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Lochgelly, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Kinross, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (28 points)
9 November: This one's for @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Dunfermline, Cardenden, Loch Leven, Muckhart, Dollar, Causwayhead, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (28 points)
16 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Pineapple, Stirling, Drip Bridge, Causwayhead, Alloa, Blairhall, Oakley, Dunfermline (29 points)
23 November: 110k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Knockhill, Yetts, Glendevon, Gleneagles, Braco, Black Ice (down like a sack of spuds), Dunblane, Bridge of Allen, Causwayside, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (30 points)
30 November: 101k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Kelty, Glenfarg, Falkland, Glenrothes, Kinglassie, Lochgelly, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (31 points)
_*DECEMBER*_
6 December: 100k Solo Ride - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (32 points)


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Brighton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts
20/09/2014 / Night/day ride. Doncaster to Home with Ross, Liz & Sandra / 349.81 / 3 / 3835.53 / 34pts
04/10/2014 / Night ride to Sudbury, Suffolk and back / 233.34 / 2 / 4068.87 / 36pts
11/10/2014 / FNRttC to Felpham / 162.73 / 1 / 4231.60 / 37pts
08/11/2014 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 206.66 / 2 / 4438.26 / 39pts
16/11/2014 / Kent Loop to Yalding and back, with rb58 / 105.49 / 1 / 4543.75 / 40pts
30/11/2014 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with rb58 / 182.39 / 1 / 4726.14 / 41pts
06/12/2014 / Kent Surrey Loop with Trickedem & rb58 / 173.98 / 1 / 4900.12 / 42pts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2014)

Okay, so I went for the easy option today, but I've done it - a metric century (at least) for every month of 2014.

Jan - 64.8 miles (104.26km)
Feb - 63.1 miles (101.52km)
March - ColinJ's forum ride - 64.04 miles (103.04km)
April - 62.9 miles (101.2km)
May - 100.5 miles (161.7km)
June - 63.5 miles (102.17km)
June - 93.8 miles (150.9km)
July - 106.28 miles (171km)
August - 73.87 miles (118.85 km)
September - 70.13 miles (112.84km)
September - 74.16 miles (119.32km)
October - 64.55 miles (103.86 km)
November - 66.49 miles (106.98km)
December - 62.57 miles (100.67km)


----------



## redfalo (9 Dec 2014)

*Ok, better late than never. I've decided to join this lark. One can start this challenge any month, not just in January, right?

2014
March *
15/03 - @StuAff 's night ride around the coast (IOW), 115km, 1 point
22/03 - Burnham FNRttC 102 km - 1 point

*April*
18/04 Hoek van Holland (NL) to Nijmegen (NL) 145km - 1 point
19/04 Nijmegen (NL) - Waltrop (GER) 136km - 1 point

*May*
02/05 @swarm_catcher's FNRttK from Brussels to Oostend 138km - 1 point
17/05 York to Hull FNRttC 113km - 1 point
23/05 FNRttC London to Newhaven 108km - 1 point
24/05 The Friday's ride from Saen-Saens to Paris 140km - 1 point

*June*
16/06 The Friday's Normandy Tour: Ouistreham to Domfront 103km (1 point)
18/06 The Friday's Normandy Tour: Cholet to La Rochelle 121km (1 point)
19/06 The Friday's Normandy Tour: La Rochelle to Royan 116km (1point)
20/06 The Friday's Normandy Tour: Royan-Bordeau 120km (1 point)

*July*
04/07 Burnham FNRttC 101km - 1 point
12/07 Dunwich Dynamo on to Stowmarket 220km - 2 points
18/07 DIY Audax Lille (F) to Oberhausen (GER) - 328km - 3points

*August*
01/08/14 FNRttC Manchester-Morecambe-Lancester 110 km - 1 point

*September*
05/09 Nightride London, Brighton, Three Bridges 150km - 1 point
20/09 Reading-Lymington night ride - 124 km - 1 point
27/09/14 Venetian Nights Audax 213 km - 2 points

*October*
04/10 Dun Run lite Hackney-Dunwich-Diss 224km - 2 points
19/10 home to Chelmsford and back - 109 km - 1 point
26/10/14 home to Great Dunmow and back - 128 km - 1 point

*November*
08/11/14 FNRttC Southend and back - 164 km - 1 point
29/11/14 DIY Audax Highbury to Sudbury, Colchester, Chelmsford and back - 212 km - 2 points

December
14/12/14 DIY Audax Highbury-Sudbury-Highbury - 213km - 2 points

total 2014: 32 points


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Dec 2014)

2014

Jan 01 - Solo ride around Leicester - Wistow, Kilby, Saddington area 100km - 1point
Jan 05 - Around Leicestershire - some with the missus, rest solo 165km - 2 points
Feb 08 - Solo ride around Leicester and surrounding villages 162km 3 points
Mar 13 - Leicester to Rutland Water and back - the long way! 206km 5 points
April 15 - South of Leicester - 163km 6 points
April 16 - South of Leicester - 135km 7 points
April 17 - East and North of Leicester - 123km 8 points
April 21 - West and South of Leicester - 126km 9 points
April 24 - South of Leicester - 134km 10 points
May 4th - East and North of Leicester - 107km 11 points
May 6th - South of Leicester - 170km - 12 points
May 20th - South of Leicester -171km 13 points
May 21st - Spalding and back - 169km 14 points
June 17th - Leicester to Market Harborough, Northampton, Rugby and back to Leicester - 169km 15 points
June 19th - circle around Leicester - 135km 16 points
June 20th - circle around Leicester -102km 17 points
July 12th - a mashing of several commuter routes into one big ride - 166km 18 points
August 9th - East/south/west of Leicester 166km - 19 points
Sept 4th - Here there and everywhere - 254.8km - 21 points (though I really want to claim 2.5 points )
Oct 12th - Leicester to Lutterworth (the long way) back into Leicester and north to Watermead Park, back through Leicester and south again and finally home - 167km - 22 points
Oct 29th - Pootle south of Leicester and home - 105km - 23 points
Nov 15th - Novembers imperial century ride loop around Leicester - 163km - 24 points
Dec 19th - December imperial century loop around Leicester - 166km - 25 points


----------



## SimonJKH (21 Dec 2014)

And I am DONE!

January 31 - 117.24km
February 23 - 102.36km
March 31 - 103.4km
April 27 - 176.4km
May 16 - 103.06km
June 24 - 117.5km
July 12 - 132.95km
July 12 - 181.82km
August 17 - 100.9km
September 14 - 102.2km
October 5 - 171.13km
November 30 - 103.17km
December 21 - 100.2km


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Dec 2014)

Nov 15 - Kent loop to Cowden back over Toy's Hill. 103km (not tracking points for 2014)
Nov 22 - Kent loop Eynsford, Penshurst, Toy's Hill, home. 104km
Nov 29: Home - Hayes - Cudham - Toy's Hill - Kidd's Hill - Toy's Hill - Hayes, train home. 104km
Dec 21 Sydenham - Eynsford - Bidborough - Edenbridge - Toys Hill - Hogtrough - Cudham - Sydenham. 101km


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2014)

*2014*
02/01/2014 / Home to Ashford and back. / 167.33 / 1 / 167.33 / 1pt
12/01/2014 / Home to Ashford back the hilly option / 164.82 / 1 / 332.15 / 2pts
19/01/2014 / Home to Ashford alternate routes / 170.02 / 1 / 502.17 / 3pts
16/02/2014 / Kent Loop with Tim / 162.50 / 1 / 664.67 / 4pts
02/03/2014 / Home to Ashford and back with MartinT238 & Mista Preston / 167.64 / 1 / 832.31 / 5pts
09/03/2014 / Home to Ashford via Tonbridge route / 166.43 / 1 / 998.74 / 6pts
16/03/2014 / Jays Beds, Bucks and Herts ride / 165.26 / 1 / 1164 / 7pts
21/03/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Burnham On Crouch edition / 193.96 / 1 / 1357.96 / 8pts
31/03/2014 / Jays Hemel Hempstead to Oxfordshire 200k / 211.33 / 2 / 1569.29 / 10pts
06/04/2014 / To Whitstable and back with rb58 / 176.86 / 1 / 1746.15 / 11pts
18/04/2014 / FNRttc & SMRbtH Felpham Edition / 241.31 / 2 / 1987.50 / 13pts
05/04/2014 / To Brighton with the Vintage Vehicles and back / 185.58 / 1 / 2173.08 / 14pts
18/05/2014 / Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/Chilterns / 164.25 / 1 / 2337.33 / 15pts
25/05/2014 / To Leigh on Sea and back / 177.04 / 1 / 2514.37 / 16pts
06/06/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 231.96 / 2 / 2746.06 / 18pts
22/06/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross, Tim and Martin / 181.86 / 1 / 2927.92 / 19pts
29/06/2014 / To Brighton and back with Jay, Tom, Charlie, James and Michael / 176.63 / 1 / 3104.55 / 20pts
05/07/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Southend edition / 169.54 / 1 / 3274.09 / 21pts
13/07/2014 / To london Euston and back and Kent Country Loop / 160.96 / 1 / 3535.05 / 22pts
27/07/2014 / To Brighton with @@martint235 and back / 178.20 / 1 / 3713.25 / 23pts
09/08/2014 / FNRttc to Mercea Island and back / 211.31 / 2 / 3924.56 / 25pts
16/08/2014 / FNRttC & SMRbtH Whitstable Edition / 224.08 / 2 / 2970.14 / 27pts
24/08/2014 / To Whitstable and back with Ross. / 190.22 / 1 / 3160.36 / 28pts
31/08/2014 / CycleChat Sunday London Ride / 112.63 / 1 / 3272.99 / 29pts
06/09/2014 / Night ride to Brighton and back / 212.73 / 2 / 3485.72 / 31pts
20/09/2014 / Night/day ride. Doncaster to Home with Ross, Liz & Sandra / 349.81 / 3 / 3835.53 / 34pts
04/10/2014 / Night ride to Sudbury, Suffolk and back / 233.34 / 2 / 4068.87 / 36pts
11/10/2014 / FNRttC to Felpham / 162.73 / 1 / 4231.60 / 37pts
08/11/2014 / FNRttC to Southend and back / 206.66 / 2 / 4438.26 / 39pts
16/11/2014 / Kent Loop to Yalding and back, with rb58 / 105.49 / 1 / 4543.75 / 40pts
30/11/2014 / To Tiptree Jam Factory and back with rb58 / 182.39 / 1 / 4726.14 / 41pts
06/12/2014 / Kent Surrey Loop with Trickedem & rb58 / 173.98 / 1 / 4900.12 / 42pts
21/12/2014 / Sunday London Ride / 115.70 / 1 / 5015.82 / 43pts


----------



## fatjel (22 Dec 2014)

Only kept track since I got a garmin in August

13th July Fairies Flat 100 Audax 110k

20th August Reliable permanent Audax 106k
http://app.strava.com/activities/182890421

14th September Crown Audax 112k
http://app.strava.com/activities/194521906

29th October Mid Week club run plus 101k
http://app.strava.com/activities/213169650

15th November club run plus round and round in circles till I hit 132k
http://app.strava.com/activities/219493952

28th December Staplehurst to Yalding to Headcorn to Staplehurst the long way 
http://app.strava.com/activities/233834195


----------



## Fubar (28 Dec 2014)

*2014
JAN*
4 January: 100k, half bun/ half solo (half dry/half wet) - Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (1 point)
*FEB*
2 February: 101k, DCC 50-mile TTT plus - Dunfermline, Saline, Alva, Stirling, Alloa, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline then extra to take it over the 100k (2 points)
22 February: 115k, DCC 100k TTT - Kincardine, Stirling, Doune, Stirling, Hillfoots, Knockhill, Dunfermline (3 points)
*MAR*
2 March: 115k, DCC 100k TTT (Part 2) - route as above (4 points)
23 March: 174k, DCC 100m TTT - Dunfermline, Crieff, Comrie, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Doune, Stirling, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (5 points)
30 March: 165k, DCC 100m TTT (Part 2) - Dunfermline, Kirkcaldy, Leven, Crail, St Andrews, Cupar, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (6 points)
_*APR*_
6 April: 123k, DCC Kinross Sportive Training Ride - Dunfermline, Cleish, Falkland, Glentarkie, Dunning, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (7 points)
18 April: 101K, Extended Bun Run - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Kingseat, Dunfermline plus a Duloch loop (8 points)
_*MAY*_
3 May: 101k, Half Solo, Half Bun - Dunfermline, Crossgates, Kelty, Redcraigs, Dunfermline then Kincardine, Dollar, Saline, Dunfermline (9 points)
11 May: 130k, Etape Caledonia (10 points)
24 May: 101k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Cleish Hill, Townhill, Dunfermline (11 points)
_*JUNE*_
1 June: 101k, Solo - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Loch Leven, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Clackmannan, Culross, Dunfermline (12 points)
_*JULY*_
5 July: 114k, Solo, 5 Hills Pennines Prep Ride - Cleish hill, Falkland Hill, Glentarkie, Dunning, Knockhill (13 points)
20 July: 103.69k, Etape Pennines - easily the hardest 100k I've ever done! (14 points)
26 July: 180.64k, Drawing the Dugs Heid - (Fife Coast) solo (15 points)
_*AUGUST*_
2 August: 100k, Half Bun, Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (16 points)
9 August: Solo 100k, route as above (17 points)
16 August: 101.94k, Day 1 of CC Ecosse Island Adventure - Dunfermline to Edinburgh then Brodick to Lochranza on Arran the long way round (on a loaded touring bike), extra 4k required to take it over the 100! (18 points)
23 August: 100k, Half Bun/Half Solo (Garmin died at 99.6k) - usual Bun Run/Solo route (19 points)
30 August: First 200k, Solo - Dunfermline to Perth Airport, 50-Mile Highland Perthshire Challenge route then Perth back to Dunfermline - proud of that! (21 points)
_*SEPTEMBER*_
6 September: 169.89k, A Trossachs Ton, Solo - Dunfermline, Crieff, Lochearnhead, Callendar, Stirling, Kincardine, Dunfermline (22 points)
13 September: 101k, Half Bun/Half Solo - Dunfermline, Kincardine, Dollar, Milnathort, Loch Leven, Kelty, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (23 points)
21 September: 101k, Nae Mates Reverse Bun Run - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Alloa, Kincardine, Dunfermline (24 points)
27 September: 101K Solo, same route as above (25 points)
_*OCTOBER*_
5 October: 100k Half Solo/Half Bun - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Coalsnaughton, Clackmannan, Kincardine, Dunfermline (26 points)
18 October: 163k CC Ecosse Round the Tay ride: Dunfermline, Perth, Dundee, Tay Bridge, Newport-on-Tay, Newburgh, Glenfarg, Kinross, Dunfermline (27 points)
_*NOVEMBER*_
2 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Lochgelly, Thornton, Kennoway, Falkland, Kinross, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (28 points)
9 November: This one's for @SatNavSaysStraightOn - Dunfermline, Cardenden, Loch Leven, Muckhart, Dollar, Causwayhead, Coalsnaughton, Saline, Dunfermline (28 points)
16 November: 100k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Culross, Kincardine, Pineapple, Stirling, Drip Bridge, Causwayhead, Alloa, Blairhall, Oakley, Dunfermline (29 points)
23 November: 110k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Knockhill, Yetts, Glendevon, Gleneagles, Braco, Black Ice (down like a sack of spuds), Dunblane, Bridge of Allen, Causwayside, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (30 points)
30 November: 101k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Kelty, Glenfarg, Falkland, Glenrothes, Kinglassie, Lochgelly, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (31 points)
_*DECEMBER*_
6 December: 100k Solo Ride - Dunfermline, Cowdenbeath, Kelty, Loch Leven, Milnathort, Dollar, Tillicoultry, Alloa, Kincardine, Culross, Dunfermline (32 points)
28 December: 101k Club Ride - Dunfermline, Kinross, Milnathort, Gateside, Cupar, Kingskettle, Glenrothes, Lochgelly, Cowdenbeath, Dunfermline (33 points)


----------

